# (closed) celeste is in my town!



## maxii (Apr 14, 2020)

come get your diy recipes!! i had her trapped but she escaped. she’s currently sitting on the top cliffs of my town.

tips would be very much appreciated. looking for bells or hybrids! not required to leave a tip

dodo code is: KKYS4

also please leave through the airport not through the (-) menu. all my shops are closed so i kinda just want people to cycle in and out only getting they’re diy recipe and then leaving. thank you!


----------



## icyii (Apr 14, 2020)

would love to come!


----------



## vxredshiftvx (Apr 14, 2020)

Could I come please?


----------



## maxii (Apr 14, 2020)

everyone is free to come!


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi! I'm visiting, bringing you some hybrids


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

i'll be visiting!


----------



## Notoriousbro (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come??


----------



## poutysprout (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## maxii (Apr 14, 2020)

town is now empty for those who couldn’t get in!


----------



## kalinn (Apr 14, 2020)

May I come talk to Celeste please?


----------



## maxii (Apr 14, 2020)

kalinn said:


> May I come talk to Celeste please?


 yes you may!


----------



## talisheo (Apr 14, 2020)

May I please come


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 14, 2020)

Still open? DIY recipe ahoy!


----------



## maxii (Apr 14, 2020)

Squirrel Detective said:


> Still open? DIY recipe ahoy!


yep!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



talisheo said:


> May I please come


yes you can!


----------



## LokiBoy (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come? 

I dont even know why...what does Celeste do lol?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to hop on over if that's alright


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 14, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## maxii (Apr 14, 2020)

everyone is welcome to come!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



LokiBoy said:


> Can I come?
> 
> I dont even know why...what does Celeste do lol?


if you talk to her she will give you a diy recipe


----------



## Its_bubbles99 (Apr 14, 2020)

Are your gates still open?


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 14, 2020)

hi, if you're still open i'd love to visit!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm heading over now!


----------



## maxii (Apr 14, 2020)

BunnyTears said:


> hi, if you're still open i'd love to visit!


i’m still open!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you for letting me come!


----------



## LokiBoy (Apr 14, 2020)

is 10k a good tip ?


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 14, 2020)

hello! are you still open :0


----------



## maxii (Apr 14, 2020)

LokiBoy said:


> is 10k a good tip ?


 anything is fine <3 like I said tips aren’t required too. i appreciate anything

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



edrinaline said:


> hello! are you still open :0


 yes i am!


----------



## Its_bubbles99 (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you for letting me come!


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if you're open! I'll bring a tip of igb for you ^-^


----------

